# Old hunting pic of me makin' bacon.



## IKE (Dec 5, 2017)

Here's a picture of me at age 13 after a successful wild hog hunt......I was hunting on my grandpas place and he would only let me shoot the little bitty ones.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2017)

Color photo when you where 13 !! ???


----------



## IKE (Dec 5, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Color photo when you where 13 !! ???



 

Good eye Ken !.......it's a phony pic posted as a joke.

If hogs actually got that big I'd be afraid to go outside.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2017)

Whew, For a second I was worried. (not)  layful:


----------

